# Gutted house rewire, anything new since 2005?



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

Alright so here's the situation. My brother purchased a home at an auction for like 5k, it was so bad everything had to be gutted and redone (including trusts and roof). The only thing original on the house is the brick wall.

So he came to me to see about getting the electrical job and keeping it under budget. I haven't wired a house in about 4 years but i've wired around probably 50-100 residential houses while i was an electrician (as foreman) and probably 100 houses as a helper. Got a good offer on another job and left the electrical field.

We've got the permit pulled so there will be an inspection, i'm assuming we are still going off the 2008 NEC? Has the 2011 been released? 

Are there any changes that anybody might be able to let me in on that i should know? Any major changes?

I'll probably pick up whichever version of the NEC i will need and run through it, just figured i would ask here first.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You first need to ask AHJ what code cycle your on... NEVER assume


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah a few....Arc fault breakers almost everywhere now....Leviton makes a "changes to the 2008" code pamphlet...you might want to start there...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah a few....Arc fault breakers almost everywhere now....Leviton makes a "changes to the 2008" code pamphlet...you might want to start there...


Here is a link.....

http://smartgreenbuild.com/blog/download/338/


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You first need to ask AHJ what code cycle your on... NEVER assume


So just ask the inspector? I've never had to deal with any kind of "code cycle"? I worked for a small electrical company and we only had like 5 crews, i was just taught what was right and how to do it. What do you mean code cycle? Can i just call the county office?



Black4Truck said:


> Here is a link.....
> 
> http://smartgreenbuild.com/blog/download/338/


Thanks!!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

It makes a big difference...ask the inspector what cycle you are on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It makes a big difference...ask the inspector what cycle you are on.


 
How about just look on the permit when you pull it:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How about just look on the permit when you pull it:blink:


Yeah, that's what I usually do. The one I just got the other day (commercial) also had the ANSI 117.1-2003 spec on it that's going to be enforced as law. It has something to do with ADA requirements. I have to get a copy of it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How about just look on the permit when you pull it:blink:


It doesn't say what cycle you are on here in Orleans or Jefferson Parish....You know we are 30 years behind the rest of the world here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How about just look on the permit when you pull it:blink:


That doesn't work here either... we have (3) code cycles here in effect


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay so basically all they told us was "NEC 2008" ... i asked if there was anything else we needed to know for inspection and all he said was make sure it conforms to the 2008 NEC. So...i guess that's all i really need to do then. I'll look over the 2008 and that update spreadsheet posted on here.

Thanks for all your help guys!

Quick question, on the plans it has 4 GFI in the kitchen, can you no longer branch a duplex receptacle off the GFI? Before we would usually have two GFI in the kitchen and branch any other outlets off one of them.

Thanks!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Check out 210.52 for the required branch circits in the Kitchen.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget ALL receptacles, including GFI's, have to be (TR) tamper resistant.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

myles said:


> Are there any changes that anybody might be able to let me in on that i should know? Any major changes?


Nah, you're good. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It doesn't say what cycle you are on here in Orleans or Jefferson Parish....You know we are 30 years behind the rest of the world here.


 
That's ridiculous. You need that information. I've worked in dozens of counties in VA and they all list it. Some places inspect by USBC 06' some by NEC 05'. There are some differences, gas pipe bonding for one, is MUCH MORE expensive by the USBC.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Better question is when did you do the last wiring you said you did. The last couple editions of the NEC each had changes that have an impact on how residential wiring is done.



> So he came to me to see about getting the electrical job and keeping it under budget.


Sounds to me like you better find out what you are going to need to do before you determine what the budget is. AFCI breakers and TR receptacles alone could change what you thought you should have for a budget.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's ridiculous. You need that information. I've worked in dozens of counties in VA and they all list it. Some places inspect by USBC 06' some by NEC 05'. There are some differences, gas pipe bonding for one, is MUCH MORE expensive by the USBC.


Ridiculous?...Like I said, I live in Louisiana...What do you expect?...N o one wants to do their job , no one cares....the inspectors are a joke...Oh but you better have that green screw or green wire nuts on the grounds though:blink:


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Don't forget ALL receptacles, including GFI's, have to be (TR) tamper resistant.



Yeah found that out quickly and had to return most material. Good thing my good friend works for an electrical supply house 


Thanks for all the input guys!


----------

